# Wild thing I love you. Adders



## MattsBeard (Nov 29, 2009)

I just awtched this. its a Bill Bailey conservation series, episode 4 is about adders and lizards, worth a watch.

Wild Thing I Love You - 4oD - Channel 4


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Worth a watch but its a load of bollocks that BB and his so called team needed to be involved!

The ecological team appointed for the project had worked on this site for years!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Poisonous snakes? WTF!


----------



## 5hadowfax (Jun 10, 2010)

Interesting watch considering i'm near the area


----------



## MattsBeard (Nov 29, 2009)

Just ignore the fact that hes not an expert. If you can't watch something without slating it. dont dother watching at all. I thought it was a good program and it had a good story.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

MattsBeard said:


> If you can't watch something without slating it. dont dother watching at all. I thought it was a good program and it had a good story.


In order to form an opinion you need to see the program, then you can comment (hardly slating it!).

Whilst it may have been a good program to watch it appears to show that the Adder issue was only solved by the presenter and his team which is factually incorrect.

Warren Cresswell from Hyder Consulting/Cresswell Associates had been working on the project for a long time and certainly didnt need the TV team to ensure they were doing the job properly.


----------



## onetwothree (Jan 9, 2015)

I think that you need to look at this less analytically! Warren James Cresswell is my father, I was there for the filming of this episode and clearly you have missed the point of the show! It was just a bit of fun to provide insight into their work, obviously the team could have done it alone, they did, but it was just to create public acknowledgement! 
I know this is a late response but I saw your comments and they slightly annoyed me.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Why would it annoy you?

Nothing negative about Cresswell Associates and their work!


----------

